# 259 and 269



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Can anyone give me some _good_ descriptions?


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

This could interest you. Originally posted by madhatter here: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/73452-27-tritype-archetype-descriptions-2.html

"259 Problem Solver Archetype

259

If you are a 259, you are caring, knowledgeable and accepting. You want to be helpful, wise and peaceful. You have a very shy, gentle and reserved nature that focuses on what is harmonious. You need companionship and avoid loneliness by focusing on the needs and concerns of others.

Your life mission is to find the information needed to help others manage their difficulties. A true problem solver, you are happiest when you are able to be in the role of a good Samaritan and help others find solutions.

You can be so focused on the helpful information you have collected that you can be too passive and miss opportunities that would allow true presence. You also have great pride in giving to others but not needing them.

your growing edge is to recognize that hesitating too long and being passive to avoid conflict does not keep the peace. true harmony comes from being in attunement with what is essential and in tending to it what is needed and when it is needed.

the 954 is more contemplative and the the 952 will be more focused on others

9s have a great capacity for depth, they just avoid conflict. Introspective 9s with 5 in the tritype are the intellectual 9s.

The two most passive Tritypes are the 259 and the 269. They are both Tritypes that try to avoid conflict and keep the peace. Both are shy and somewhat withdrawn like the 459. But, the 2 brings active helpfulness which is why both of these Tritypes are good Samaritans. The 269 is the most defined by the motivation to help regardless which type is dominant. The 259 is more reserved and helps by problem solving.

925 is one of the helping types. only the 926 is more helpful. This Tritype can be introverted and/or hesitant. When 9 is in charge this Tritype is often good at assessing situations but can have trouble knowing their own preferences and taking actions on their own behalf. Like the 269 the 259 is inclined to more passive than aggressive and can be reluctant to voice their views. They make great behavioral scientists and researchers."


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Tbh I don't really relate to _any_ of those descriptions(0/27),they don't say much

What I was wondering is how they work together,259 with 2 being such a confident, extroverted type and 5 and 9 withdrawn or 269 with 6 being reactive,things like that.


----------

